# General plastisoltranfers questions



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi,

i have some question about plastisol inks. Right now i am using a regular plastisol ink from manoukian-argon and apply an adhesive powder on top of the transfer before curing it. Basically that works out very good but sometimes the powder sticks to my transferpaper , even after it has been cleaned with a brush , and becomes visible (esp. on darks) the transfer has been applied. 
What is the right amount of powder to apply?
Are there any "special" tricks when applying the powder?
Can i premix the powder with the ink?
Does Mixo-Trans from Unionink already contain an adhesive,so that it can be cured right after printing ?

Thank you!


----------

